# Hot bees after split



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Olyviewbees said:


> Do you think I should go back in and remove any queen cells and put her back until the new queens arrive? Would a normal queen introducing method be used or will they except her without..


The mother hive with the queen is really hot?, or did you put her in the split and left the cells in the mother hive? Either way, you have already made the split with cells, I would not go back and squish any of them, they will hopefully get some mellow drone sperm to even them out


----------

